# Kodi was SMOKIN' This Weekend



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

We went to a WCR rally trial this weekend, and Kodi was fantastic! We had two runs yesterday, with scores of 204 in level 2 and 209 (4th place) in level 3. Today, he was even better. We started the day with two perfect 210 runs in level 2 and 3 (first place in both, broken on time over 2 other, larger, 210 dogs). Then in the second trial, we got a 205 in the level 2 run for second place, and won the level 3 run with a 207.

And in the level 3 runs, there was a LOT of hard stuff... Drop on recall, signals, directed jumping, recall over the jump and the retrieve. I didn't get video of all of his runs, but here are a couple.


----------



## Lila (Apr 9, 2013)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!
GOOD JOB KODI :clap2:
I'm sure you're a proud momma Karen!!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Great job Kodi and Karen. What awesome runs he had! I was at rallys this weekend too, however, I was on the other end, as I was stewarding and got to watch all the great competitors. I also got to watch Tony in the confirmation ring. Sounds like we both had a good weekend.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Kodi you awesome boy, you!!

I bet he drove home after that!!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Congratulations to Karen and Kodi! Great job!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

congrats to you both! Lots of hard work goes into that! Kodi you are the man!!


----------



## tra_po (Aug 14, 2013)

That's amazing! Congratulations Karen and Kodi!! :cheer2:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

WOO HOO KODI!!!! Way to go!!!!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

:biggrin1::biggrin1::biggrin1::rockon:


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Wow. Awesome! Congratulations, Karen and Kodi.


----------



## ox3pxo (Sep 29, 2012)

yayyyyyyyy big bro! Says, Audrey =)


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Way to go, Karen and Kodi!!!! :cheer2:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

S much fun to watch! I love how happy Kodi is to be working with you!


> :rockon::rockon:


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Congratulations! Enjoyed the focus Kodi has during this trial.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Congratulations, you two!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Good job!


----------



## Eddie (Feb 11, 2012)

Great job Kodi & Karen :first:


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Wow!!! Awesome work karen and Kodi!! Looks like so much fun


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Every time I see this thread title, I want to say, "Bad Kodi - smoking is bad for you!"


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

It was lovely to see the videos, Karen, and see Kodi in action - SO many congratulations! It's somehow touching to me - I'm not very social as far as the internet goes, and have a complete antipathy to social networking of the Facebook ilk (I know, I'll be shouted down probably, and told to get real, but hey, each to his own - I don't want to be some advertiser's opportunity, as I once read re every comment you ever make on Facebook) - how, in this forum, you feel as if you are getting to know the dogs more, perhaps, even than the humans. Perhaps it is a shared love of our dogs that makes these connections special, I really don't know. All the things I've always shied away from in other kinds of 'networking' seem not to matter here, and keeping up to date with your stories, and the triumphs and sorrows, the progress, the worries, the joys and the fun, the tears and the frustrations of this shared interest in our dogs seems a wonderful thing to me. So thank you, Karen, and Kodi, and all of you, for that.


----------



## Ruthiec (Jun 18, 2013)

Great work Karen and Kodi. Nice post from Lalla as well. I agree, I love how supportive and non-judgmental everyone is on this forum


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

good stuff Karen,


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

misstray said:


> Every time I see this thread title, I want to say, "Bad Kodi - smoking is bad for you!"


:laugh:

Just getting you back for the "overnight hospitalization" thread... each time I see THAT, I think "WHAT'S WRONG WITH BRODY!!!"


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Lalla said:


> It was lovely to see the videos, Karen, and see Kodi in action - SO many congratulations! It's somehow touching to me - I'm not very social as far as the internet goes, and have a complete antipathy to social networking of the Facebook ilk (I know, I'll be shouted down probably, and told to get real, but hey, each to his own - I don't want to be some advertiser's opportunity, as I once read re every comment you ever make on Facebook) - how, in this forum, you feel as if you are getting to know the dogs more, perhaps, even than the humans. Perhaps it is a shared love of our dogs that makes these connections special, I really don't know. All the things I've always shied away from in other kinds of 'networking' seem not to matter here, and keeping up to date with your stories, and the triumphs and sorrows, the progress, the worries, the joys and the fun, the tears and the frustrations of this shared interest in our dogs seems a wonderful thing to me. So thank you, Karen, and Kodi, and all of you, for that.


Awww, thanks! I'm so glad you've joined us! :hug:


----------



## Gibbs Mom and Dad (Jun 3, 2013)

misstray said:


> Every time I see this thread title, I want to say, "Bad Kodi - smoking is bad for you!"


I saw the thread soon after Karen posted it.

I hit reply and typed one of my "off the cuff" quips. It started with congratulations, but I then added a quip about nicotine addiction.

I paused over the "submit reply" button before backing out of the screen.

Anyways - Congratulations Karen and Kodi


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

krandall said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Just getting you back for the "overnight hospitalization" thread... each time I see THAT, I think "WHAT'S WRONG WITH BRODY!!!"


I didn't even think to put "not Brody" in the thread title...I should have!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Gibbs Mom and Dad said:


> I saw the thread soon after Karen posted it.
> 
> I hit reply and typed one of my "off the cuff" quips. It started with congratulations, but I then added a quip about nicotine addiction.
> 
> ...


:laugh:


----------



## Gibbs Mom and Dad (Jun 3, 2013)

krandall said:


> :laugh:


That's part of the reason I never hit the reply button, it wasn't funny enough.

I didn't want to pollute the congratulatory replies to Kodi's and your worthwhile accomplishment, especially since it wasn't that funny and would have been one of the first replies.

I tend to over think things.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Gibbs Mom and Dad said:


> That's part of the reason I never hit the reply button, it wasn't funny enough.
> 
> I didn't want to pollute the congratulatory replies to Kodi's and your worthwhile accomplishment, especially since it wasn't that funny and would have been one of the first replies.
> 
> I tend to over think things.


Oh well, that's part of why we love you.


----------



## AnnaM (Jun 2, 2012)

Awesome, Kodi & Karen.


----------

